# موضوع كامل عن الوحدات



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ملتقى المهندسين العرب قسم التبريد والتكييف السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة وبعد ..........
​موضوع اليوم عن الوحدات والابعاد وهو موضوع مهم جدا حيث ان عنيت من تحويل الوحدات اثناء الدراسة وعلاقاتها مع بعضها البعض واتمنى من الله ان يجد كل فرد ضالته فى هذه الموضوع

وفى هذا الموضوع سنقوم بادرج ثلاثه اشياء

1- التحويلات وهى عبارة عن ملفات pdf او word او صفحات نت 
2 - برامج التحويل (جميلة جدا )
3 - بعض مواضيع الاعضاء فى الملتقى او فى مواقع اخرى 

والله المستعان​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

اولا : التحويلات :

1


ENGINEERING BASICS


​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

2

 
الوحدات والأبعاد
​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

3

 
الابعاد والوحدات​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

4

 
الابعاد والوحدات2

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

5

 
الوحدات والابعاد جزء من كتب عن الديناميكا الحرارية بلانجليزية
​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

6

 
بعض التحويلات الهامة

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

7



بعض وحدات قياس الضغط والعلاقة بينهما
​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

8

 
تحويلات القياس

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

9

 
تحويلات مهمة جدا

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

10

 
تحويلات هامة​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

11

 
جدول رائع للوحـــدات والتحـــويــــلات 

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

12

 
وحدات هامة​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

*ملخص الوحدات*

اللينكات السابقة كلها فى المرفقات


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

ثانيا : البرامج

1​
Conversion calculator​ ​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

2

 
Master Converter

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

3

 
SUPER CONV.

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

4

 
uconeer

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

5

 
Unit Conversion Sheet

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

6

 
UnitConverter

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

7
 



برنامج تحويل الوحدات

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

*ملخص البرامج*

لينكات كل البرامج السابقة
​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

ثالثا : المواضيع

1​ المقاييس_والأبعاد​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

2

 
حساب الكميات

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

3
​
كيفية تحويل طن التبريد الى قدرة كهربائية​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

4
​
كيفية تحويل الطن تبريد الى قدرة كهربية 2​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

5

 
وحدات القياس الدولية

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

6

 
العلاقه بين الضغط ودرجة الحراره

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

7

 
تحويل الوحدات

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

8
​
علاقه Ton r KW معلــومــات هــامه لكل من يعمل في حقل تبريد وتكييف الهواء​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

9

 
معلومة صغيرة مفيدة

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

10

 
العلاقة بين الطن و الحصان

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

11

 
بعض التحويلات الهندسية الهامة

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

12

 
علاقة cfm &ton

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

13


*متخصصوا التبريد و التكييف (ممكن سؤال في تحويل الوحدات )*
​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

14

 
جدول درجة الحرارة

​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

*ملخص المواضيع*

لينكات كل المواضيع السابقة
​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

فى نهاية الموضوع اتمنى من الله ان يستفاد منه كل فرد فى داخل الملتقى وخارجه 

كما احب ان تشارك الاعضاء بالمواضيع ذات الصلة حتى يكون مرجع لكل الاعضاء

وتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح 
​اخوكم فى الله 
محمود عبد الفتاح 
​


----------



## mechanic power (8 يوليو 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

اللهم أمين 

الف شكر يا اخى على الرد والمشاركة واتمنى ان يكون الموضوع نال اعجباك
​


----------



## mechanic power (8 يوليو 2011)

الله الله الله الله
الله الله الله 
الله الله
الله


----------



## eng - mahmoud (28 أكتوبر 2011)

mechanic power قال:


> الله الله الله الله
> الله الله الله
> الله الله
> الله




أحلى كلمة فى الدنيا كلها

الف شكر على المشاركة
​


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وندعوا الله ان يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (30 أكتوبر 2011)

[color=black قال:


> *خالد محمود محمد;2437873]مشكور وندعوا الله ان يكون فى ميزان حسناتك*[/color]




اللهم أمين 

شكرا على التفاعل واتمنى ان تكون قد استفدت من الموضوع​


----------



## thaeribrahem (30 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع جميل و جهد كبير بارك الله بك


----------



## ابو وائل الفريداوي (31 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم ياحلو يارب يحفك ويدم فعل الخير


----------



## eng - mahmoud (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا على التفاعل والمتابعة*​


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ محمود وجزاك خيرا على هذه الملفات الرائعة . وشكرا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (4 نوفمبر 2011)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخ محمود وجزاك خيرا على هذه الملفات الرائعة . وشكرا



الف شكر على الدعوة 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب


----------



## بلال البرزنجي (6 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراَ....ياأخي


----------



## nofal (7 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## eng - mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2011)

nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .



ربنا يبارك فيك 
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------

